# How do modern Airman Hack?



## tylehman

do the modern airman hack at 24:00 or are they like most other hacking watches? if they stopped the 24:00 hack, when was that used? i am not sure if i want to be looking at vintage or modern versions of the airman. i am just starting to learn about the differences.


----------



## wolfstar001

tylehman said:


> do the modern airman hack at 24:00 or are they like most other hacking watches? if they stopped the 24:00 hack, when was that used? i am not sure if i want to be looking at vintage or modern versions of the airman. i am just starting to learn about the differences.


The modern airman hacks like most other watches. I have read in other post in this forum that some of the vintage versions hack at 24:00 only. That is when you pull the crown out to adjust the time the second hand continues on to 24:00 before stopping.

I do not know exactly which vintage versions have that function but I am sure others can tell you. Perhaps Emre or Uwe may help.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Vintage Glycine Airman used the hack from late 1955 to early 1970s - I call it mechanical hack,because it stops the seconds hand with a tiny wire, popping onto the dial.
That tiny wire and its function isn't related with the movement,therefore has been used together with different calibers like Felsa 692, AS 1700/01, AS 1902/03,AS 2063.

It was a stem and lever related function in the watch-case. Once the crown is pulled to 'set time' position,the lever attached to stem is raising the pin onto the dial at 24 o'clock and is keeping the seconds hand at ' still marche '.








picture custody of Geoff Quickfall








custody of Glycintennial.com

The hacking pin pops onto dial and stope the seconds hack at 24 o'clock position- still marche. The modern hacking mechanisms stop the seconds hand wherever the crown is pulled out to set time.

The AS 2163 which is used in late 60s to early 70s, had the hacking ability within the movement,therefore this lever and wire is not been used anymore. Below is a chart,showing the different movements used in Airmen.All Airmen from the years 1956 - 1968/69 ( last movement which used the mechanical hack is A.Schild 2063 ) should have the mechanical hack mechanism.

Even though I don't fully agree with the years and movements in late 60s and early 70s, below chart shows it at all in one glance:


----------



## Uwe W.

Emre said:


> The modern hacking mechanisms stop the seconds hand wherever the crown is pulled out to set time.


Most modern hacking systems do stop the second hand where it is when the crown is pulled out (a lever stops the balance, or a similar device locks either the third or fourth wheel). However, there are exceptions. Some manufacturers, such A. Lange & Söhne and Panerai for example, offer a zero-reset complication that automatically stops the second hand at the 12 o'clock position regardless of when the crown was pulled out.


----------



## tylehman

thanks everyone, i have just been trying to piece it all together. it is frustrating that i don't have a way to see any of these watches in person where i live. slowly i am getting enough information to decide whether to buy new or look at vintage.


----------



## Uwe W.

Everyone will have their own opinion, but I would definitely go with a new Airman. Vintage watches are great, more so if you have experience with them and are on good terms with a competent watchmaker, but there's no warranty, parts might be harder to find, and in the case of older Airman models, you need to be aware of fakes.


----------



## Emre

Vintage or new-er, is a personal taste. If you decide to go for vintage let us know, post here pictures,we will be happy to assist.
You might be able to have vintage look, modern movement with Airman Vintage 1953 model and I think another one is coming in a few weeks: The Airman 1








Not official yet, I've stolen it from Italian FB fan page.


----------



## tylehman

so am i right to think this one has problems?
Xxxfine Early 60&apos;s Glycine Airman 24 Hour Aviator Automatic | eBay

the seconds hand is wrong
the font on the bezel looks wrong
solid crown logo
pin trough locking plate under second crown
should have a hatched crown
missing information on the case back
lume looks odd
the minute hand looks too long, and maybe a little wide.


----------



## tylehman

Emre said:


> It was a stem and lever related function in the watch-case. Once the crown is pulled to 'set time' position,the lever attached to stem is raising the pin onto the dial at 24 o'clock and is keeping the seconds hand at ' still marche '.
> 
> View attachment 1425096
> 
> picture custody of Geoff Quickfall


should i be able to see some of this lever system from a movement shot? or is it hidden on the other side of the movement between the movement and the dial?


----------



## Dennis Smith

Wow. If real, that one's going to be a stunner! I look forward to further info on this.


----------



## Emre

tylehman said:


> so am i right to think this one has problems?
> Xxxfine Early 60&apos;s Glycine Airman 24 Hour Aviator Automatic | eBay
> 
> the seconds hand is wrong
> the font on the bezel looks wrong
> solid crown logo
> pin trough locking plate under second crown
> should have a hatched crown
> missing information on the case back
> lume looks odd
> the minute hand looks too long, and maybe a little wide.


Your observations are totally right. I didn't see since a while such a bad fake or frankenized Airman.That one has serious problems, run away from it 

André has put great effort in his Airman website, this page determines the fakes: http://andres55.home.xs4all.nl/frames/fakeairman.htm

As Uwe mentioned in his earlier post, it's beneficial to have access to a watch service center if you have vintage watches. Especially with these Airman and actually also the first generation Combat, which has the hacking pin. It's important to show the watchmaker first the setup of this pin-lever thing so it doesnt share the same faith with many others and hack mechanisms are being destroyed. I understand, it can happen, I also have Airman without the hack mechanism inside the case but than you shouldn't pay a full premium price for it,since it has failing parts in it-which doesn't effect it's movement and time-keeping function.



tylehman said:


> should i be able to see some of this lever system from a movement shot? or is it hidden on the other side of the movement between the movement and the dial?


I also tried that but it doesn't work,nothing is visible since it looks like a ring around the movement. The only indicator visible is, the pin is always there at 24 o'clock,it just raises more when the crown is pulled out.So if the seller has a photo of the dial ( close - up ) you would be able to see the pin there.Many sellers even are not aware of it,I've explained how it works and asked many sellers if the seconds hand stops at 24 o'clock,most of them were happy to observe and reply.

It's a pleasant hunt and a unique spec to have Wish you luck



Dennis Smith said:


> Wow. If real, that one's going to be a stunner! I look forward to further info on this.


Once some more info released will definitely share.


----------

